# Jingle song



## Victor (Nov 16, 2015)

Do you recall this song for an ad?

Electricity cost less today you know then it did many long years ago,

a little birdie told me so----

Little Bill!!    (bird's name)


----------



## Linda (Nov 16, 2015)

No, I don't remember it, what years did you hear it?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 17, 2015)

Victor said:


> Do you recall this song for an ad?
> 
> Electricity cost less today you know then it did many long years ago,
> 
> ...


----------



## Victor (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks for the audio. I haven't heard that since the early 60's.


LITTLE BILL!:sentimental:


----------

